# Mariangela Vacatello live concert 19/03/2011



## LivingClassic

Mariangela Vacatello is a great italian pianist, the pride of her country! She will perform on Saturday 19/03/2011 at 9 pm (italian time) in Teatro Miela of Triest, guest of the IV International Piano Festival organized by Association "Il Concerto", with an amazing program: andante spianato e grande polacca brillante op.22 of Chopin, 4 etude from I book of Debussy and Isle Joyeuse, and 5 transcendental etude of Liszt.
Follow the concert live streaming on www.livingclassic.com and from April you will find videos of all Festival concerts on website.
Enjoy music!


----------

